# MacBook Pro will not detect external speakers, even though it did yesterday



## kmlight1127 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a MacBook Pro and it is connected to my HDTV via an HDMI cable and adapter. Yesterday my laptop was able to detect the external speakers in the TV and sound was coming out of my tv from my mac. But today my mac isn't detecting the external speakers and no sound is coming out of my tv. I've tried turning things on and off in multiple ways. Unplugging and replugging the HDMI cable/ adapter. Both of the cables are plugged in properly. Whenever I go to System Preferences>Sound>Output my external speakers aren't showing up. This is so annoying, help me please! Thanks.
MacBook Pro, Mac OS X (10.6.8)


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Which MacBook Pro do you have? Have you tried a different HDMI cable? Have you double checked the TV's sound settings for the HDMI port you are using? Have you tried a different port on the TV?


----------

